# Need help finding a breeder on the East Coast



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Haven't heard of the Monarch Goldens you mentioned. However, Water's Edge Kennel in Bow, NH has a co-ownership with someone in Albany(I think), NY. I know Waters Edge has a beautiful stud Kamakaze. You can look on the Breeder.net website, or just Google Golden Retriever Breeders in whatever state you are looking in. Good luck.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you're willing to travel upstate, several GRF members seem so happy with:
Caymen's Golden Retrievers
Sharon & Scott Wilson
Sherburne, NY USA 13460 
[email protected]
www.caymens.com 
607-334-8307


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For athletic sporty goldens- very serious requirements to get on the puppy list; great info on their website about many things Golden.
Gaylan's Golden Retrievers
Gayle Watkins
Cold Spring, NY USA 
[email protected]
www.gaylans.com 

Nitro Golden Retrievers
Mary & Butch MacQueen
Frewsburg, NY USA 14738 
[email protected]
www.nitrogoldens.com 
(716) 354-9235

Goodtime Golden Retrievers
Lisa Smith
Pound Ridge, NY USA 10576 
[email protected]


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,
You might also try www.goldenbreedersresource.org. Go to Kennel listings. I found it helpful. Good luck.
Barbara


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a list of NY breeders:
http://goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php

Most are many hours away from you. Did you speak to the puppy referral contact with LIGC? I think Janet Leek is still the contact. I refer many people to Janet Bunce and Karen Fisher (Wochica Goldens) as I get many inquiries for pups from Long Island. I am sure that you can find a breeder on Long Island if you can get ahold of Janet Leek. Check with Deb Hubbard at Friday Goldens about her upcoming litter plans. She is in RI: www.fridaygoldens.com 

Starrdust Goldens is 8 hours away from you. They are mostly obedience lines. Lara Luft is Monarch Goldens. Nitro Goldens is like 10 hours one way away! 

You have to decide if you want to be able to visit a breeder that is local within an hours drive or take the chance of a long distance relationship and only seeing the pups when you take them home.

Good luck to you in acquiring your new puppy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry I can't be of any help, but I wanted to say HI :wavey: from Queens! Not many from around here.


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 16 week old puppy from www.beechwoodgoldens.com . She is located in Cape Cod. You can search this forum for the beechwood goldens thread and see quite a few pictures and find that there are many satisfied folks. Her goldens are socialized at home and of a lighter shde. The sires and dames are champions. They are beautiful and sweet dogs. I wish you luck.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

k5family said:


> Hello,
> You might also try www.goldenbreedersresource.org. Go to Kennel listings. I found it helpful. Good luck.
> Barbara


Hi Barbara, How is your pup doing? Eve whipped through her Can CH last week 3 BOWs. I've been babysitting, Bella, a littermate to your puppy and she is very pretty.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

I was just looking at golden puppies on the AKC Breeder Classifieds listing and noticed the sire, Aries - Gemstar Weekend Warrior of Starrdust Goldens (Celeste Frohm) litter in February does not have elbows, heart or eyes listed on the OFA website. That is a big red flag to me on the elbows. Heart & eyes may have been done but never sent in. And he looks like he has been used before and has a DNA profile.

I really don't get why GRCA members (she claims to be) do not do elbows and it looks so suspicious of them not clearing but the breeder is still breeding them without a passing elbow clearance. Makes me think that it is all about money not the best interest of the breed. <<sigh>>


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

You can try www.shoregoldgoldenretrievers.com. Good luck with your search.


----------

